# My first Fountain pen



## donwatson (May 18, 2014)

I have just finished my first fountain pen. It was not without difficulty and there are a few things wrong with it but I will certainly be trying to make mo



Hope this is ok.

take care
Don W


----------



## plantman (May 18, 2014)

Don; That looks great ! I hope it is the first of many that you will share with us. One tip. If you have a dark pen, use a lighter colored prop to hold it Clear acrylic or plastic, glass, a light colored wood, or no prop at all. You don't want something else drawing the eye away from the subject, or blending in with the object so it's hard to see were one stops and the other begins.  Jim  S


----------



## walshjp17 (May 18, 2014)

Great looking pen, Don.  I really like the simplicity of the design - it oozes class!

If I may be so bold, is the pen from a kit or is it bespoke?


----------



## johncrane (May 18, 2014)

Nice work Don!


----------



## Sataro (May 18, 2014)

Very nice looking pen Don! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## donwatson (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Guys,
I appreciate your comments.
@walshjp17 this was a kit I purchased some years ago and I managed to finish the main body without any instructions but the top proved a problem and I had to purchase a new piece of 10mm brass tube and make a new top.
@plantman I was going to photograph this piece on the A4 sheet of white paper that the 'prop' is sitting on but I had been cutting some Elm Burr (Burl?) to make some more pens and these little pieces were left, so I thought I would pose the pen. I don't know where the blue comes from as I took the pic this morning out back in the garden. I may need to set the camera up properly.

take care
Don W


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

A very good job on that pen.

Ray


----------



## Laurenr (May 18, 2014)

Very nice Don.


----------



## Gord K. (May 20, 2014)

I really like the clean lines and simplicity of the finished pen. What kit was it and is that kit still available?

Thanks,

Gord


----------



## donwatson (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,
Thanks for your kind comments and enquiries.
I will find what type of wood I used and what the pen kit was.

take care
Don W


----------



## donwatson (May 23, 2014)

Hi Chaps,
The wood was Wenge and I have finished the body and the top differently.
I took the body to a 1200 finish with micromesh and finished with friction polish.
The top was finished to 600 grit Abranet and finished with friction polish.
Close up the body is almost black and the top is still a dark brown.
The pen kit is unknown as the supplier no longer stocks them.

take care
Don W
PS As I had to turn the 2 pieces individually I may try and turn them on the centres next time


----------

